# Venison-Saurkraut-Wild Rice-Hotdish



## Sven (Jul 22, 2009)

This amazing dish is what I am having tonight in celebration of achieving 500 posts (moderators can I have my elevator pass now--please, please, please?)

I found this recipe while on my honeymoon on the North Shore of Minnesota. This has become one of our favorite dishes. It's so easy to make. Here's the recipe:

1 pound ground venison
1 cup wild rice (brown rice is a good substitute)
1 medium onion chopped.
1 can saurkraut
2-3 tblsp. garlic powder
2-3 tblsp. rubbed sage
salt and pepper to taste
1 can cream of mushroom soup.

Cook the wild rice per directions. Brown the ground venison and add the chopped onion, saurkraut, garlic powder, sage, and salt and pepper.
Add the wild rice when fully cooked and the cream of mushroom soup.
Eat and enjoy.


----------



## Tripel (Jul 22, 2009)

Where is the Saurkraut?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 22, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## Sven (Jul 22, 2009)

Saurkraut added.


----------



## John Weathersby (Jul 22, 2009)

Sven said:


> This amazing dish is what I am having tonight in celebration of achieving 500 posts (moderators can I have my elevator pass now--please, please, please?)
> 
> I found this recipe while on my honeymoon on the North Shore of Minnesota. This has become one of our favorite dishes. It's so easy to make. Here's the recipe:
> 
> ...



oh man... that looks great! Just in time for September! ummmm


----------



## LawrenceU (Jul 22, 2009)

That looks really good. Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## Sven (Jul 22, 2009)

Just finished dinner. We ate this with my favorite non-yankee cornbread recipe. After the kid is done with his bath, we're gonna end this celebration with some family worship and Psalm singing.


----------



## Curt (Jul 22, 2009)

Hey, I went over 500 sometime last week and I didn't get a meal like that. Are the Mods holding out?


----------

